# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Elegeş Aniti

## iputisamo

ELEGEş ANITI  

Kürtlerin bir TüRK oymağı olduğunun en büyük delili, Yenisey yakınlarındaki ELEGEş DİKİLİ TAşI üzerindeki kayıtlardır. (Yıl 720 ) 

ELEGEş ANITI, ORTAASYA'da KüRT oymağı (aşireti, kabilesi) hanı ALP URUNGU'nun ORHUN ALFABESİ ve TüRKüE olarak yazılmış MEZAR TAşI'dır Aşağıdaki resimler bu anıtı, yazıları ve tercümelerini ihtiva eder.

----------


## tengrikulu

Yanlız bir de şöyle bir görüş var.

"Son zamanlarda ülkemizde bazı milliyetçi! çevrelerce Kürt'lerin bir Turan boyu, dolayısıyla Türk oldukları iddiaları öne sürülmüştür. Buna mehaz olarak da Türk Yazısı ile yazılmış Elegeş yazıtının 8inci satırındaki KüRTLKN harflerinden oluşan üç sözcük gösterilmiştir. "KüRT eL KaN" yani "Kürt Eli Hanı" şeklinde algılanan bu sözcüklere dayanılarak ileri sürülen bu görüş yanlıştır. Aslında iki kelimeyi oluşturan bu harflerin "KüRTüL KaN" yani "Kuvvetli (kudretli, şiddetli) Han" anlamında olduğu aşikardır." www.tonyukuk.com 'dan ayrıca bknz :Türk Dünyası Araştırmaları Dergisi, şubat 98 112. sayı, sf 231

http://www.turan.tc/turktar/hazar/

Mirşan da bu sözcüğü üKü-ERTİL diye okuyor.Uç beyi demekmiş sanırım.O da ya da en azından Tarcan da bu sözcüğün KüRT adının önceli olduğunu düşünüyor.

----------


## iputisamo

Ancak Selahi Dikerin (Türk Dilinin Beş Bin yılı ) adlı kitabındaki çözümlemelerden söyleyebileceğim üzere Kürtler evvela yafetik ya da doğru doğru deyişle öntürk idiler. (Medler Partlar vs.) Birçok kök Kürtçe sözcüğün Türkçe olması bunu gösteriyor. Fakat şu kabul edilmeli ki kürtler zamanla hem soyca hem de en önemlisi dilce farslaşmıştır. Dilbilgileri (gramerleri)nde farsça türkçeyi ezen bir konumdadır. Mesele bundan ibaret... Yani bugün onlar kendilerini kürt diye tanımlıyorlarsa kürtler.. Tamam belki türk kürtleriler.. Ha meselenin pek değinmeyi sevmediğim siyasi boyutu var. Elbette bölücü unsurlara geçit verilmemelidir. Yani tek dil tek bayrak olgusu birincil kalemiz olmalıdır. Ama bu tümüyle başka bir konu.. Ben meseleye bilimsel yaklaşıp siyasi boyutundan kaçınmak istedim. Yanlız bu açıdan bakılırsa bulgarlar da türksoylu... Yani kürt türk kimliğini benimseyip yaşayacaksa sorun yok ama bulgarlar da slavlaşıp başka bir ulus olmuşlar.

----------


## tengrikulu

> Ancak Selahi Dikerin (Türk Dilinin Beş Bin yılı ) adlı kitabındaki çözümlemelerden söyleyebileceğim üzere Kürtler evvela yafetik ya da doğru doğru deyişle öntürk idiler. (Medler Partlar vs.) Birçok kök Kürtçe sözcüğün Türkçe olması bunu gösteriyor. Fakat şu kabul edilmeli ki kürtler zamanla hem soyca hem de en önemlisi dilce farslaşmıştır. Dilbilgileri (gramerleri)nde farsça türkçeyi ezen bir konumdadır. Mesele bundan ibaret... Yani bugün onlar kendilerini kürt diye tanımlıyorlarsa kürtler.. Tamam belki türk kürtleriler.. Ha meselenin pek değinmeyi sevmediğim siyasi boyutu var. Elbette bölücü unsurlara geçit verilmemelidir. Yani tek dil tek bayrak olgusu birincil kalemiz olmalıdır. Ama bu tümüyle başka bir konu.. Ben meseleye bilimsel yaklaşıp siyasi boyutundan kaçınmak istedim. Yanlız bu açıdan bakılırsa bulgarlar da türksoylu... Yani kürt türk kimliğini benimseyip yaşayacaksa sorun yok ama bulgarlar da slavlaşıp başka bir ulus olmuşlar.


Galiba samil arkadaşımız eklemeyi unutmuş bu yazı benim samil arkadaşın gönderdiği

"Sayın Tengrikulu
Türkiyede bir çok ilim adamı Kürtlerin Türk soyundan geldiğini iddaa ediyor.
Seyyid Ahmet Arvasi başta olmak üzere birçok prof. şimdi bunlar Türk değilse ne?"( Yazım hatalarını düzelttim)

iletisine verdiğim yanıtın bir bölümüdür.

----------


## Boğduz-PeÃ§enek*OĞUZELİ

bu yazıtı okuma konusunda bir yalnışlık yoktur.çünkü en büyük türk öntürk araştırmacıları bu yazıyı okumuşlardır.kayıtlara da böyle geçmiştir.bu konuda birkaç sitede yazanlara dayanarak değil,bilimsel verilere dayanarak açıklama yapmak gerekir.

----------

